
Simulating flocking behaviour with boids [video] - 3l3ktr4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqtqltqcQhw
======
ksaj
If you are interested in programming this type of thing (alife, fractals and
whatnot) you might like NetLogo.
[https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/](https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/)

There is a 2D and a 3D version of the language interface, and you can find a
number of Boids demos in the samples for both of them.

